

NASA's Space Taxi Needs a SpaceX Backup - T-A
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2014-09-16/nasa-s-space-taxi-needs-a-spacex-backup

======
SlipperySlope
I am pulling for SpaceX. Low cost is the way ahead.

